# My Pathetic Try At Shooting Cans :p



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

here is a few shots at a couple of cans,
catty used , yo slingshots buck-eye + single natural latex + 10mm lead balls ,
enjoy













Cheers,

Reece


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow that is one really clear vid , i can see the grass grow . 







 keep it up , always good to see someone new with a vid .


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

haha cheers mate !
gonna have some vids up soon of all the new catty's i have recived


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Not pathetic at all...especially in the Pepsi can


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Shooting vids are always good. I like the fact it was all in one take. I really hate the dishonest vids where people will make 500 shots then edit the vid to only show the three that hit the target.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Cheers lads ,
Capn there will be more !!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Not pathetic at all, you got the cans moving!
Just subscribed to you... Looking forward to more.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Cheers bud !!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Keep them videos coming, Reece.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Will do mate.


----------

